

Show HN: A Modern HN Client (iOS) - alariccole

There are many like it but this one is mine: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;pivit&#x2F;id705715915?mt=8<p>Seriously, though, this Hacker News reader is better than what&#x27;s out there, or I wouldn&#x27;t have spent time on it.<p>How? Most importantly, it utilizes the background refresh APIs, so content is always up to date. Pull to refresh is there, but you probably won&#x27;t need it. The more addicted you are, the more often it updates. So if you check every few hours, you&#x27;ll always get the current front page.<p>Complementing this, it helps you see not only what you&#x27;ve read but what you&#x27;ve decided not to. I kept wasting precious milliseconds re-scanning titles that I wasn&#x27;t interested in. Pivit fixes that by showing a little orange indicator to the left of an article if it&#x27;s new to you. Stuff you&#x27;ve already read is dimmed.<p>It also uses a new text rendering engine (Text Kit) to respects system font settings, for the senior devs out there...<p>If that&#x27;s not enough, well, it&#x27;s the only client sporting a modern iOS7-native design, with beautiful typography.<p>It does not currently offer posting or account mumbo jumbo, but I&#x27;ll add that if it gets any traction.<p>Try it out today and let me know what you think. I built it mostly for me, but also for you. Free today, a buck tomorrow.
======
fjarlq
First reaction: I only see 4 submissions per screenful, on my iPhone 4s. I'd
prefer more density.

news:yc shows me 5 submissions per screen, and the description of each
submission includes age, number of comments, points, and submitter username.
(I could probably do without the points -- the rest I need.)

I don't care for comment threads to be collapsed by default. Especially when I
open one comment thread, I have to then keep touching again to see further
subcomments -- that doesn't work for me.

Thanks for the free trial. I wouldn't have tried it otherwise.

And thanks for building another HN client. I don't really care much for any of
the ones I've tried. What I'd really like is the Alien Blue reddit client for
HN.

~~~
alariccole
I didn't care for any others save one, so it was worth a shot even though
there's a ton of them.

------
cjlm
I'm pretty pleased with my discovery of Minihack for iOS. The UI is the best
I've seen and I love the integration with Readability.

------
bgar
I don't seem to be able to view the actual submission text for the Ask HNs,
just the comments. I like how you don't use readability or any of that, just
load the page. And also, is there a way to add Open in Chrome to the share
button?

~~~
alariccole
That's a good idea for Chrome users, I'll look into it.

~~~
bgar
Awesome, thanks.

------
cheeaun
The link to Support
([http://support.imagistapp.com/](http://support.imagistapp.com/)) seems
borked for me

